
You literally cannot pay me to speak without a Code of Conduct - davidgerard
http://rachelnabors.com/2015/09/01/code-of-conduct/
======
thsealienbstrds
Codes of conduct are cop outs, we have laws already! Victims of sexual
harassment need to call the police, like people should also do in any other
case of injustice... This is a scare tactic that generalizes, therefore
insults men who have done nothing wrong. What are we, dogs that need to be put
on a leash? Sure, it's not in the wording but the intent is pretty clear.
Another important reason why you go to the police for these matters is that
the accused gets a fair chance to defend himself (ideally, because the law
favors women..). Isn't that beautiful?

~~~
davidgerard
Your point of view, although no doubt sincere, appears not to work out so well
in practice.

Wikimedia is going through CoC discussions at present. So far it breaks down
as:

* literally all the women think a proper and _enforceable_ CoC is a good idea

* about half the men concur

* the other half of the men don't see what's in it for them and consider it very important to say so, repeatedly, lots and lots, just in case anyone didn't hear them the first several times.

Very few take it as far as you do here; I'll go so far as to say I'm glad
about that.

~~~
thsealienbstrds
I think that there are a significant number of men that are opposed to the
idea, even among the men that concur. Plenty of men are afraid to voice their
true opinion because they fear being shamed as being sexists or worse,
cowards, not men. Seriously... consider this.

Do you think that the irrational behavior of the third group of your list is a
good sign, or something that should be easily dismissed? Yet another demand is
made from men to change the system to accommodate women. When is it ever
enough? Never.

Why is it that we cannot expect more from women, instead of always expecting
more from men? Why can we not demand that women, if they so badly want to be a
part of a male dominated system, become more assertive, aggressive, learn how
to deal? Why, in a society that believes in democracy, must the majority adapt
to the minority? Because women are different, special beings that are in need
of ubiquitous protection?

~~~
davidgerard
You appear to know nothing of the history of computing.

